# Conventional deadlift back pain



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

in between sets my lower back is super sore and I have to sit with it slightly arched to keep it from hurting. It's not the same sore as muscle soreness from after a workout, it feels like my backbone is being pulled towards my belly button. Right now I feel a slight pain in my lower back and I'm really scared that it's bad. It doesn't hurt bad right now like between sets but the fact that there's any sensation there bothers me. My biggest fear is having disc issues. I'd rather not pull sumo but if I must I will. I'm working on editing out my face to post a form check as well. Does this sound like nerves/ disc or what? 


And before anyone says it I know the best thing I can do is go to a doctor but until then I'd like the opinions of you beautiful people.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 25, 2016)

See a chiropractor, not a doctor. If you slipped or herniated a disc, you would know that shit instantly. You would have trouble walking, even breathing was extremely painful. Nerve damage is annoying, it's almost an itchy/burning sensation under your muscles. Using a lacrosse ball to put pressure on the spot worked a little. Honestly I see a chiropractor at least once a month and he does wonders. Trust me it's one of the best investments you can make in our world. Not really expensive either


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2016)

^^^ I see a chiro 2x a month offseason and weekly while peaking for meets. I have herniated L4 and L5 disks. 

Post a vid of your pulls so we can see your technique.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

It won't let me upload the video. Says "invalid file" with an error code thing. From what I can tell my hips may start too high and it sort of looks like my back ever so slightly rounds while going up but then puting the weight down its arched.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2016)

Are they back pumps? Like your erectors are just gorged with blood causing a painful pump?


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 25, 2016)

Do you pull with a belt?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Are they back pumps? Like your erectors are just gorged with blood causing a painful pump?



I don't think so. Cracking my back between sets seems to alleviate some of the pain too


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok, turns out I'm completely fine. Found out my lower back is way over developed/ over trained as well as tightened the **** up. Did my first post workout stretching today and it feels amazing. I've gotta change up my conventional form a bit so I'm not using all lower back for the pull.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Ok, turns out I'm completely fine. Found out my lower back is way over developed/ over trained as well as tightened the **** up. Did my first post workout stretching today and it feels amazing. I've gotta change up my conventional form a bit so I'm not using all lower back for the pull.



Do u eat butt? If yes then you should be pulling sumo. It's science


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry I missed this. It's a back pump.  Your QL specifically.

Do more about work like leg raises 

Fix the roundness in your low back on the deadlift by smashing your hamstrings.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 27, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> in between sets my lower back is super sore and I have to sit with it slightly arched to keep it from hurting. It's not the same sore as muscle soreness from after a workout, it feels like my backbone is being pulled towards my belly button. Right now I feel a slight pain in my lower back and I'm really scared that it's bad. It doesn't hurt bad right now like between sets but the fact that there's any sensation there bothers me. My biggest fear is having disc issues. I'd rather not pull sumo but if I must I will. I'm working on editing out my face to post a form check as well. Does this sound like nerves/ disc or what?
> 
> 
> And before anyone says it I know the best thing I can do is go to a doctor but until then I'd like the opinions of you beautiful people.



This happens to a lot of lifters the fix has been focus on lower back warm ups and I fond getting more endurance helps.

Brian Carroll is huge on this for a reason, do his warm ups.

Also hit high rep reverse hyper or hypers for endurance.

Do Brians warm ups and add supermans.

You just don't have endurance and blood flow and need to create both.

I went through this with speed squats and fixed it in weeks!


----------

